# Dogs seized from 'rescue'



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This place is about 20 miles from my hometown. This kind of stuff just boggles my mind...

More than 200 dogs seized from 'rescue' group - Dallas News | myFOXdfw.com


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that is so close to me, and I have heard of that group. I think they list dogs on Petfinder. Oh that's sad.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So frightening to hear this Under the guise of rescue


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is so sad and upsetting.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is horrible. We had on the news last night in South Florida a woman had 53 cats in the house and her teenage boys were taken away from her too because of the fifth. Two of the little kitten died from the trauma of the change.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So disgusting! Hurts my heart!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder if they started with the best of intentions and became overwhelmed.. It's so sickening ,they hurt the ones they're supposed to help...


----------

